# +p rounds



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

Can u shoot +p rounds through the new 9mm sigmas?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure can. I have the Sigma V.40cal and I shoot a HP +P through it. I have had it going on three years and it's running just fine. Now that's not a steady diet of them but enough to stay tuned up with the gun for home defense. Good luck.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have read in most S&W manuals they don't recomend +P rounds. This includes the Sigma manual. I don't often shoot them. But they are my 45's defense ammo.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Jaketips42 said:


> I have read in most S&W manuals they don't recomend +P rounds. This includes the Sigma manual. I don't often shoot them. But they are my 45's defense ammo.


I suggest you re-read your Sigma manual.

The online version of the Sigma Manual and my M&P manuals say +P ammo should not be used in pre 1958 K frame revolvers. It is quite acceptable in new S&W guns. The manual specificaly says to NOT use +P+ ammo however.

:smt1099


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> I suggest you re-read your Sigma manual.
> 
> The online version of the Sigma Manual and my M&P manuals say +P ammo should not be used in pre 1958 K frame revolvers. It is quite acceptable in new S&W guns. The manual specificaly says to NOT use +P+ ammo however.
> 
> :smt1099


Ahhh. I was unaware of +P+ rounds. That's what I get for skimming


----------

